# Proyecto de domotica



## jeritous (Jun 14, 2011)

Buenas el mismo post lo he puesto en Radio, pero como es tambien un proyecto de domotica, os lo pongo aqui a ver si me podeis hechar una mano lo antes posible muchas gracias.

Hola muy buenas, soy un novato que me estoy iniciando con alguna que otra chapucilla.
Tambien me presento ya que es mi primer tema.

Bueno aqui va la pregunta:

Quiero hacer un circuito partimos desde cero "RC", es decir pulsar un boton, y que se active algo un tiempo infinito hasta volverlo a pulsar otra vez.
(para varios botones y que haga funciones diferentes)

Bueno, he visto muchas ideas para hacer el circuito, sobre todo un tema de un carrito RC no hace mucho con cuatro canales.

La cosa es.
Hacer un tranmisor( por ejm cuatro canales).¿como se hace? y para mas canales? 

Por otro lado el receptor(por ejm cuatro canales). Recibe cada canal la señal y activa el circuito un tiempo, si tengo pulsado el transmisor ese tiempo pues cuando suelte se apagará.

Pero no quiero eso, lo que quiero es hacer por ejemplo, encender y apagar las luces en una habitacion.


Yo lo que hago es mi transmisor (2 canales uno para cada habitacion por ejm).

Los receptores estarian donde la luz. Pero claro si estos estan alimentados con una pila de 9 voltios y le he pulsado y la luz la tengo encendida todo el tiempo se me agotaria la pila.
Con esto quiero decir:
Como hago el circuito que una vez pulsado una vez, active el otro circuito no consuma de la pila del receptor y se queden las luces encendidas hasta nueva orden.

ahora bien para dos canales? y para mas canales?

Estoy un poco perdido, necesito vuestra ayuda muchas gracias.


me habia fijado en estos:
Diagrama de un control remoto para 4 funciones
(hasta cuantos canales podria hacerlo con los circuitos del link anterior y como?)

Pero es eso no queria utilizar Pic`s sino hacerlo con integrados.
Cuanto me saldria mas o menos para dos canales? que necesitaria?



Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## jeritous (Jun 15, 2011)

Se me olvido el link de lo que queria hacer parecedio : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diagrama-control-remoto-4-funciones-15103/


----------



## snavq (Jun 16, 2011)

Telerruptores, poseen un bobina la cual al ser exitada cambia el estado de su contacto, esto quiere decir, si le mando una señal a su bobina esta cambiara de estado 0 a 1, suelto el boton y se mantiene, presiono el boton exitando nuevamente la bobina y chan! cambia de estado 1 a 0. si no te quedo claro aqui una explicacion mas detallada slds!

http://www.serviciosjfp.com/Canales/otros/000392.htm


----------

